# A new Concorde - the Centurion



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

> Concorde's aptly named "Centurion" rests on the triple-axle Mercedes-Benz Actros 2542 chassis and naturally includes full air suspension. Powered by a six-cylinder 12.8 litre engine that's mated to a fully automatic 12-speed Mercedes PowerShift transmission the Centurion develops 310 kW/420 hp and 2100 Nm of torque.


The full article here:
http://www.examiner.com/article/concorde-reisemobile-unveils-colossal-centurion-1200-motorhome


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Damn, I'll have to uprate my driving licence :roll: 

tony


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Outside ok but don't like layout inside

joe


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

Drat I will need to add another six slabs to my drive at home!!


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm sure it will come in a variety of layouts inside - just like it's smaller siblings.

I wonder if it could be used in stealth mode. Most people would think it's just another lorry parked up. I think. Definitely so from the front side.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Try telling the peage official class 2 camping car. :lol: 

tony


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

I guess the "1200" in the model name hints it's 12 metres long. How does that compare to an US RV?


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

One of the earlier Concorde's parked next to me in Spain. My sunny pitch was transformed into a shady one. These things are a ridiculous size and campsites should have an area set aside for them.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I knew they would bring out another one as the old one has sunk. 8)


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

At least you would be OK on this toilet Pusser :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

Hmmm

Looks like a panel van

DVLA issues no doubt !!

Ian


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

Ooops with windows

Ian


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Inside looks ok l guess but outside is simply putrid ick!


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

That must be the most hideous motorhome I have had the misfortune to look at.How much, don't tell me am not interested.Would be better off painting it two tone and putting a girls name on the front. :wink: 

cabby


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

Idea! Put a tow bar on it and earn some pocket money driving trailers back and forth when you are on holiday.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Is it an optical illusion or does the rear wheel seem to be out of alignment?

And are the hub caps/stylish wheels supposed to match?


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Christine600 said:


> I guess the "1200" in the model name hints it's 12 metres long. How does that compare to an US RV?


12m or 39'.4"in old money is the longest size brought in to the uk. In the states the build them up to 45'.

The merc may have rear steer which would explain why the rear wheels look out of alignment.

Ian


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

looks like a lorry not a motorhome lol


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Christine600 said:


> I guess the "1200" in the model name hints it's 12 metres long. How does that compare to an US RV?


12m or 39'.4"in old money is the longest size brought in to the uk. In the states the build them up to 45'.

The merc may have rear steer which would explain why the rear wheels look out of alignment.

Ian


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

A few more pics:




























So it seats four people and have a dropdown bed. Just like my Credo. :wink:


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Christine600 - in the bottom picture - is that the Servant grovelling on the floor?


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

You would have fun trying to park it on a few aires we have been on but I would like one if I had the cash.


Paul


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

KeithChesterfield said:


> Christine600 - in the bottom picture - is that the Servant grovelling on the floor?


I'm sure. Upstairs and Downstairs in this one!



Zepp said:


> You would have fun trying to park it on a few aires we have been on but I would like one if I had the cash.


I'm sure it's ment for fulltimers like artists and athletes living where they do their work. But I hope some of the ideas propagate down to the smaller models. I think slideouts would be nice on my small van too.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

No he is crawling towards the oven. still consider it blooming awful.

cabby


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Zepp said:


> You would have fun trying to park it on a few aires we have been on but I would like one if I had the cash.
> 
> I would just like to have the cash
> 
> joe


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Does it have a garage that I could park my Arto in as a runabout?

[Incidentally (totally off topic) do sites charge extra for Smart cars parked in MH garages?]

I can just see the CC Wardens face. 

But seriously, boys and girls, it is obvious that Concorde's purchasing department screwed up on the order form for one M-B chassis so the company had to do something with it.

Maybe when it does not sell they could convert it to a truck, because no self-respecting trucker would sleep in that :lol: :lol:

Geoff


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

Here is a video showing more of the van - mostly technical features but also a peek inside.






One fact from the video - it has 12 leisure batteries weighing 700kgs!


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

you would have to take a technician with you for 6 month hand over 

did you see that control panel

joe


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Interior about as warm and welcoming as a Russian ice-breaker posing as a Cruise Ship  

"Nein das ist nicht richtzig, wir haben die sehr gut Alde warm system!"

Also the large garage is only to be used for the forklift truck - needed to load the heavy equipment onto the upper shelf of the underfloor locker.

And.. try to convince VOSA that you are not operating commercially and do not need a Tacho  :lol: 

And was the price ? X,000,000?

Next?

Geoff


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

nicholsong said:


> Interior about as warm and welcoming as a Russian ice-breaker posing as a Cruise Ship


I agree - not my first choice in colours. But I would guess they build these individually after the customers wishes.

The biggest problem must be that it make the current Liner-series look small. And those who bought a Liner to have the largest and best now have to start saving up again. :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (May 1, 2005)

Definitely one for the F1 paddocks 
and film stars methinks;-)


----------

